# ReBoot modem from command line?



## mukilan (Jan 18, 2007)

I have beetel 220bx modem.......I can access the configurations from command line through telnet.But i have to do it manually by choosing the menu options(ex press 1 for...press 2 for...).
My firend told that store these process in a cmd,bat file and automate it using wait and send commands
Can u tell me how to do this?please


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 18, 2007)

You may find the solution here -

*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=1990&hl=telnet


----------



## mukilan (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks ApoorvKhatreja,But that link was for a dlink modem.As i cant understand hoe the script works i cant modify it to work with a beetel 220bx modem.
Can anyone modify this for me?


----------

